# Pierce Motorbike D.B.R.R.    Time to bring another back from the dead.



## piercer_99 (Oct 4, 2019)

@Jesse McCauley found this wreck. (not really a wreck), and I jumped on it.   Who better to bring a Pierce back to a daily rider, than Pierce?    exactly, no one.

The serial is on top of the hanger bracket, and I am pretty certain it is late teens, (1918-1919) Angola.

Anyway, it wasn't always treated with love in it's life so far, but that is going to change going forward, as long as I get to have it at least.    

I did find on the hanger bracket, that the bike was originally Carmine Red, however, somehow over the years, it became black.  (yuck)

The bike is in fair shape, most of it is here, so searching out parts isn't a huge deal.    But that black paint, grime and grease build up, it has (had) to go.

A few days ago, when I had a little time, I shot the frame, fork and fenders with easy off oven cleaner, let it sit for about 5 minutes and bam, that black came off slicker than snot.

Then I got to see the reality, whomever it was that decided it should be black, took the time to sand the hell out of the original paint, leaving only a small amount of Carmine Red on the hanger bracket and the right drop out.      Devastating discovery.   Presently the bike is 95% bare metal.    So that leaves me with 3 choices.    First, leave it looking like an escapee from the leper colony.   Second, shoot a spray bomb coat of a matte finish (either black or claret red (similar to carmine, just a bit more red) and deal with it until I can afford to have a proper paint job on it.   Third choice is just let it sit until I can afford a proper paint job, trying to match the original color.

I believe for now, the choice is the second one, a matte finish on it so I can build it and ride it until I can afford to drop a ton of cash into a paint job and have the fork nickle plating redone.

Anyway, so far, I have started cleaning the frame, and built a new front wheel for it so I can run clinchers on it (like all my other 28" wheel bikes).     The original wheels won't be used, they will probably be saved in the bike barn.  The front has a chunk out of the wood on one side, the metal cladding is rusted, some of it badly.

I am using New Departure hubs on the wheels I am building, because I prefer ND, my bike, my choice.

I will update this thread as I go along.   Not much is going to happen for a bit, as work is stupid busy this time of year and I don't have much time to do anything.

Pierce.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 4, 2019)

Rear hub, waiting to go into it's new home.



Front wheel done, trued and wrapped in rubber.  700x42c


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 5, 2019)

Beautiful bike. What kind of 700c rims are you running?


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 5, 2019)

I believe you made the right choice with painting a temporary matte color in this situation. Looking forward to watching the transformation!


----------



## pedalpower17 (Oct 5, 2019)

Great bike!  Love the seat.  Would protecting it with a non glossy clear be another temporary option.  That bare I've-been-through-a-lot look might be kind of cool.  In any case, count me among those looking forward to seeing the completed effort.


----------



## Miq (Oct 5, 2019)

This bike is going to be cool Pierce!  Keep going at whatever pace works for you. I’m looking forward to seeing where you take it.  

I like the idea of painting it something close to carmine red. Even if it is temporary. I have a feeling if you paint it, it will come out nice enough to be left that way for a long time. 

Knowing how you’ve restored and taken care of your other bikes, I can tell this bike is going to be a quick fun rider Pierce.  You are the right owner for this.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 5, 2019)

pedalpower17 said:


> Great bike!  Love the seat.  Would protecting it with a non glossy clear be another temporary option.  That bare I've-been-through-a-lot look might be kind of cool.  In any case, count me among those looking forward to seeing the completed effort.



clear would be something, however there are a lot of dings from falling over in it's life time, and I have to make them go away.

I will shoot it with a 2 part epoxy primer at first, so I can get adhesion for filler in the dings and make them go away, then sand it, hit it will filling primer, sand it, and coat it with a color.

Similar to how I did my 1947 Huffman, but I won't use a metallic copper on this. 

I hope to do it justice.   I have to recover the saddle also, it is missing the leather on the left side of the saddle and at the rear, it only looks good from the drive side of the machine.   Fortunately, I have the remainder of the bank executive chair leather that @Miq has on his The World.   A nice soft supple leather.

Until I get rich, I will most likely sand the surface rust down on the fork, and wax the heck out of it, like my Pierce Racer is.  It gives it a nice, 'old' look to it.

Remarkably, the frame isn't much heavier than the frame on my racer, that is just a guess as I haven't broken it down completely and weighed it yet, however it feels lighter than the 1968 Schwinn Racer I just loaded into my truck.   I am guessing that when it is complete with a wheelset on it and tires, it will weigh in about 32 pounds.   Time will tell how close I am to that number when it gets put together.

here are photos of my '47 Huffman, before and after.  The Huffman's frame was about the same condition.









and just the frame, the paint turned out nicely.   Weird, this was just about a year ago and 4 of the bikes in the photo (3 hanging and the Monark) are all elsewhere now.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 5, 2019)

Miq said:


> This bike is going to be cool Pierce!  Keep going at whatever pace works for you. I’m looking forward to seeing where you take it.
> 
> I like the idea of painting it something close to carmine red. Even if it is temporary. I have a feeling if you paint it, it will come out nice enough to be left that way for a long time.
> 
> Knowing how you’ve restored and taken care of your other bikes, I can tell this bike is going to be a quick fun rider Pierce.  You are the right owner for this.





Thanks @Miq , that is very kind of you.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 5, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> clear would be something, however there are a lot of dings from falling over in it's life time, and I have to make them go away.
> 
> I will shoot it with a 2 part epoxy primer at first, so I can get adhesion for filler in the dings and make them go away, then sand it, hit it will filling primer, sand it, and coat it with a color.
> 
> ...



Good looking Huffman. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 6, 2019)

jimbo53 said:


> Beautiful bike. What kind of 700c rims are you running?



The best kind, free.

They were on a Mongoose hybrid 29er I found in the trash.  I rebuilt the bike for one of my grandsons, it has a 26" wheel set on it now.

I harvested the rims, sanded them and shot them with black lacquer.   They are sufficient and they work.  Perhaps down the road,  I will get a set of rims like the ones on my racer, time will tell.


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 6, 2019)

Bummer about the original paint you were hoping for. This bike is obviously worthy of a beautiful paint job but I wouldn't want to let it sit either. Looking forward to seeing it rolling. Best of luck with the build.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 16, 2019)

The wheels are built,  just finished, kind of, still need to assemble the model d.  I have the tiny model d brake arm for this hub.

Freed the seat post today, as soon as I get some time, I will sand and prep the frame, then prime and shoot.  I have the paint, it is a red, similar to the maroon that was originally used.  I am also in the process of creating the Pierce stickers for the frame, I will do printable vinyl on them, maybe if I ever drop a bunch of cash in the paint job, I will get water slide decals.

Not much has been done to the bike, I have been working stupid hours for the past month and probably will until Thanksgiving.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 17, 2019)

Great looking ride, I’m sure you will do it justice. It’s coming along nicely so far. I like the look of those wheels and tires.
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 17, 2019)

Stopped by @sm2501 Scott's shop and picked up some of the last parts I needed for the Pierce.

Perhaps sooner rather than later,  this machine will be rolling.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 17, 2019)

It fits perfectly,  holes line up as they should.





Now to get busy and get it apart and get started.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 21, 2019)

Because sanding rusty paint off sucks.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 21, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Because sanding rusty paint off sucks.
> View attachment 1083051
> 
> View attachment 1083052





Now we're talkin, git er dun.


----------



## GenuineRides (Oct 22, 2019)

I got lucky when I found mine, there are still some remnants of pinstripes on the frame and fenders.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 22, 2019)

GenuineRides said:


> I got lucky when I found mine, there are still some remnants of pinstripes on the frame and fenders.View attachment 1083229



yes, I love your bicycle, it is very nice.

I still have all the box pins on my Racer and original paint.   I have been studying the box pins on the Racer, I think I am going to try to replicate them on the Motorbike.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 22, 2019)

I’m looking to buy a Pierce truss frame TOC bicycle In restorable condition. The Vincent Black Shadow of Pierce bicycles!




The Vincent Black Shadow 
TOC Pierce Truss frame bicycle


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 27, 2019)

Move forward and go back.

Finished building the rear wheel, all new New Departure inside,  axle, discs, clutch,  spring, driver, disc guide and bearings.   Old 11 tooth sprocket.  Nice hub.  I had planned on using the Mongoose 28x1.75 tires and, not going to happen.  They are too fat, as in zero clearance on the chain stays and fender.  Going to have to order a set of 28x1.50 Cordoba tires like on my other 28's.

I figured that with cold weather on the way, may as well build up the bike as it is presently,  crusty and all.  I can work on the frame dings and get it ready for paint,  and be able to ride it.

Oh well, I had a couple hours tonight and thought I might be able to ride it.

Two steps forward,  one step back.

Maybe I can lengthen the chain a couple links and move the wheel back enough to clear...

I have some extra master links and rollers.   hmmm.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 28, 2019)

Great project for the right person, and Pierce is the right person!    Pierce Buffalo & Emblem Angola (Pierce round 2)  made quite a few of and is known for the truss and diamond frames,  the motobike frames you see less often.  I wonder what % were built moto-bike style.  I have a soft spot for moto,  and this low-serial number bike(nice) that Piercer has on his hotplate is mostly there:unusual..    I'm fortunate to also have an Emblem made Pierce 28" project below.  For reference and context, here is rustyspokes's example....
@rustyspoke66 Original bicycle...Emblem made Walthour Hood....



My decrepit project as found....



Slowly but surely...needs alot



Fantastic project you have Piercer...pjm


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Oct 28, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Because sanding rusty paint off sucks.
> View attachment 1083051
> 
> View attachment 1083052



Helo have a nice day this sandblasting kit came from Harbor freight? Thanks


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 28, 2019)

MEKANIXFIX said:


> Helo have a nice day this sandblasting kit came from Harbor freight? Thanks



Yes, Harbor Freight


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Oct 28, 2019)

Hello good evening thanks for the info


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 28, 2019)

added an inch and a half to the chain tonight, and it kicks the rear wheel back far enough that everything is clearing.

Still need to break down the crank, clean, grease and re-assemble it, add some pedals, put the front end on it, bar and stem.   all that stuff to get it to be a rider.

14 hour work days make it tough though, especially with the hour commute each way right now.

patience daniel son,  patience.

wax on, wax off....


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 29, 2019)

Well, another long day at work.  Rain,  lots of rain. World series is on, but I had the itch.

So, I trued up the rear wheel a little more,  and got carried away.

So carried away that it's mocked up and I rode it 20 feet.   You should really tighten up everything before a ride, make sure that the master link is completely on, tires aired all the way, but I rode it. 

Still needs a lot, but it looks like a bike now.
I also have a carrier for it.

Anyway 1918 (ish) Pierce D.B.R.R. Motorbike,  it can only get better from here.

@Jesse McCauley, it is coming along.


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 29, 2019)

Looking good Pierce. Must have felt great to get it rolling ; even 20 feet. A very nice addition to a well-rounded collection of fine well-ridden machines.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 30, 2019)

Looking badass. Good that you were able to get those tires on.
Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 30, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Looking badass. Good that you were able to get those tires on.
> Hammerhead





I think the combined width of the tires and that I used an 11 tooth cog, just pulled the axle up far enough that everything was jammed tight, adding the additional links to the chain moved the axle back just over an inch and everything moves freely.

Now I have to find where I put my front axle nuts, no idea on that.   Then hope for the weather to break so I can take it for a ride.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 2, 2019)

It is a rough looking machine.

Don't know if the carrier will stay, it doesn't look right to me.  Have to recover the saddle for it, so I have the Wrights Olympic on it for now.

I had the wheels trued,  and rebuilt the hanger bracket,  the chain wheel is stamped Pierce,  so I guess as the head badge fits right, it surely is a Pierce.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 5, 2019)

Started rehabilitating the saddle.  Just like the rest of the bike, rough.

Broke it down, soaked it in O.A. overnight and started primer.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 9, 2019)

Finished up the saddle.

Similar to @Miq  I covered the bottom with leather also.

Took it for a ride, the chain is stretched to much,  needs to be replaced so I don't trash the teeth on the chain wheel. 

Got home and noticed that the sidewall split on the front tire, so time to order tires also.   Yippee.


----------



## Miq (Nov 9, 2019)

That sidewall is nasty looking, the saddle however is great looking. I bet it’s comfy. Great work Pierce!


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 9, 2019)

I was getting sick of seeing Mongoose on it anyway.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 9, 2019)

Time was not kind to the rear of the saddle pan, there were a few small sections missing from rust eating it.









Luckily, the 'bank' was kind to me and I was able to  appropriate  harvest another load of leather from an executive chair that was being retired.





Then after an o.a. bath and some additional rust removal, the old rusty metal primer and black lacquer had the frame and pan looking a little better.





After covering the top, with a 1/2" of high density foam and a 1/2" of batting under the leather, I remembered Miq covering the bottom of his saddle and figured that I had more than enough leather to do that also.   It doesn't look professional, however it works, it isn't falling apart everytime I get on it and it is comfortable.   Now to harvest the chain from my 1930 Westfield and wait for the new tires to get here.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 10, 2019)

Debated between cream and black, I kind of like the way the black looks on this machine.

So, I ordered a set of Panaracer Tour clinchers, 700x42c, the same size as the goose tires presently on it.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 10, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Debated between cream and black, I kind of like the way the black looks on this machine.
> 
> So, I ordered a set of Panaracer Tour clinchers, 700x42c, the same size as the goose tires presently on it.
> 
> ...



How about these?


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 10, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> How about these?
> 
> View attachment 1093750



55c tires won't fit in the fork or between the chain stay, 45c leaves less than a millimeter of clearance.
42c is pushing it, 38c is ideal.

Also, the Panaracers were a killer deal, I will probably move to a cream tire in the future, like next year sometime, after I ride these tires off of it.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 10, 2019)

This is the 700 x 38c in cream that I was going to order, however I got the pair of Panaracer tires for the cost of one of these tires, and free shipping.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 10, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> This is the 700 x 38c in cream that I was going to order, however I got the pair of Panaracer tires for the cost of one of these tires, and free shipping.
> 
> View attachment 1093783



I have a pair similar to yours, mounted on 700c Ghisallo rims and Wilwood double butted stainless steel spokes.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 12, 2019)

Your wheels are beautiful @Giovanni 


My new "used" tires came in today. 

I found them on Amazon, a warehouse deal, from 2 different locations.  They were returns.

One was 10, the other 12, including shipping. 

They are brand new and less than half the cost of the new new tire.

I love a deal.

I would mount them tonight,  however as it's below freezing,  I will wait a couple of days.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 12, 2019)

Great deal!
Are you going to remove the script and stripes?


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 13, 2019)

maybe, maybe not, I do a lot of night riding and could use the extra visibility.   It is pretty dark out on the country roads at night.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 14, 2019)

I harvested the new chain from a donor. 

A 56 link diamond that measures 56", I think it will work better than the original 55 link that measures 56-1/2"  It has two stiff links, some chain lube overnight and if I have time tomorrow evening,  it will be on the motor bike.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 14, 2019)

Good looking bike my friend! That chain stretch is crazy!:eek:


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 14, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> maybe, maybe not, I do a lot of night riding and could use the extra visibility.   It is pretty dark out on the country roads at night.



I would buy a couple of these.









						Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
					

Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 15, 2019)

No to the led valve caps, thanks anyway. 

Got the chain swapped out and the new rear tire, took it for a real ride in the 40f night air.  The bike rides very nicely,  smooth and quiet.  The tires have great grip, handle really well on corners and are a very nice riding tire.

Pictured first are the original chain, on the right, and the chain on it now.

Both chains,  lined up at the first link.





Both chains at the end, the stretched chain still on the right.










The original chain is 7/8" longer, which is part of the reason it sounded so bad,  of course when you realize that the longer chain is only 55 links and the short one is 56 links, that adds a whole new dimension to the stretch.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 15, 2019)

Anyway, it's officially a rider now.




















Happiness is a well lubed chain.


----------



## Miq (Nov 15, 2019)

Its a cool bike @piercer_99.  I know you will continue to dial it in, but it’s already looking like a sweet ride.  It’s also about 100 years old.    Great work.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 15, 2019)

Miq said:


> Its a cool bike @piercer_99.  I know you will continue to dial it in, but it’s already looking like a sweet ride.  It’s also about 100 years old.    Great work.



Now I can get ready for the real work to begin.

In the mean time, I can enjoy riding it when the weather isn't really bad.     Thanks miq.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 16, 2019)

A lot left to do, it rides well though.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 17, 2019)

Spent a little time with metal polish on it today, and added a couple of touches to it.  Homemade Pierce stickers, where they were many years ago.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 17, 2019)

Then decided it was time to make some more tee shirts. 

Hi temp heat transfer vinyl graphics are time consuming.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 18, 2019)

Lights.


----------



## Miq (Dec 19, 2019)

I have a feeling more people will notice you at night now!  Cool light!


----------



## TieDye (Dec 19, 2019)

That's going to be awesome when you're done with it Pierce.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 8, 2022)

I don't know why I quit posting photos of this bike.

Wild.





Maybe I will do more with this bike now as I just sold my Pierce Racer.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 8, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> I don't know why I quit posting photos of this bike.
> 
> Wild.
> 
> ...



Looks fast


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 8, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Looks fast



Not as fast as the Racer, which is kind of a good thing.





This DBRR is more easygoing, less aggressive overall.  More of a mystique to it. 😉


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 8, 2022)

Although I am leaning towards lacing this inter7 hub into the rear of the Motorbike.

I think it would be great.  I already bought the ichi sprocket for it.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 9, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> Although I am leaning towards lacing this inter7 hub into the rear of the Motorbike.
> 
> I think it would be great.  I already bought the ichi sprocket for it.
> View attachment 1747584
> ...



Hey Piercer, I like this idea of a 7 speed hub into your Motorbike... By chance do you have any of your Pierce t shirts left in a xl or XXL size? Thanks and RideOn...


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 9, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Piercer, I like this idea of a 7 speed hub into your Motorbike... By chance do you have any of your Pierce t shirts left in a xl or XXL size? Thanks and RideOn...



I am sure I can get one made it whatever size you want.

They are on Gilden t shirts, no pocket on them.   I will check to see what sizes we have here and colors.

shoot me a dm.


----------

